# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cách nhận biết máy tính có ổ ghi DVD

## anhdgc

chuyện là lúc em mới mua 1 bộ pc, máy em đọc và ghi vcd, đọc dvd. nhưng em không biết máy mình có thể ghi dvd được không. vậy nay nhờ anh em chỉ giúp có cách nào kiểm tra để nhận biết máy tính của mình có khả năng đọc được dvd. các anh em chỉ em với. thank!

----------


## jaybee

bạn nhìn ngoài vỏ ổ đĩa có ghi chữ đó, có ghi chữ dvd rw thì có nghĩa là đọc và ghi dvd.
hoặc bạn có thể dùng soft.

----------


## ngocdona

> bạn nhìn ngoài vỏ ổ đĩa có ghi chữ đó, có ghi chữ dvd rw thì có nghĩa là đọc và ghi dvd.
> hoặc bạn có thể dùng soft.


ngoài vỏ ổ đĩa là sao vậy bạn?

----------


## seoprovu1

bạn xem ở chỗ cái khay ở cây máy tính ấy!(ở phía nút bấm ổ đĩa vào ra)

----------


## kientrogia24h

ồ mình hiểu rồi, nhìn trên vỏ thì nó đề là rw combo (tức là chỉ đọc dvd còn ghi thì k được) ý mình hỏi là vào computer kiểm trá á, làm cách nào kiểm tra được để nhận biết máy tính đó có thể đọc và ghi được dvd. thank!

----------


## devico

vì mình sợ đôi khi nó làm học ổ đĩa giả làm sao, vì thế mình muốn chắc ăn là kiểm tra trên máy tính đó.

----------


## tuanesport

bạn có biết cách đó không bạn?

----------


## batbai

bạn vào manage/ chọn device manager ấy,xem dòng có biểu tuợgn ổ đĩa, cũng nhìn vào chữ để biết.

----------


## alodienlanh

thank! haimanh, rất vui được sự tư vấn của bạn, cảm ơn bạn, bạn cho mình hỏi lổi này nữa nhé.

----------


## 36hoangcau

để mình thử lại xem sao? ah. cho mình hỏi tý nhé bạn có hình ảnh sinh nhật nào khổ cở làm màn hình desktop không?

----------


## Lpthuylieu

lổi này là như thế nào vậy bạn, cái ổ đĩa của thằng bạn mình nó để dvd rw lúc mình ghi thì nó báo như thế đó bạn, bạn chỉ mình cách giãi quyết vấn đề này nhé. thank!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

bạn giúp mình nhé, không hiểu sao nó chạy 100% rồi đứng yên trước lúc chưa tới 100% thì nó đã báo lỗi như thế rồi.

----------


## caole1992

cái này có thể do nguồn yếu hoặc bạn kiểm tra cáp nối vào dvd.

----------

